# Giving up on the Sunshine State



## NYSawBoss (Aug 7, 2004)

I'm returning to NY. Lindenhurst to be exact. If there are any tree companies in nassau or suffolk looking for a good ground man who wants to eventually climb please contact me. 516-351-7361 or email me at [email protected]

Obviously you could reply to this thread as well. 

Tony


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 7, 2004)

I thought Florida wuz the place to be!


----------



## NYSawBoss (Aug 7, 2004)

*I thought it was Butch*

I'm 1200 miles away from my loving wife. We are recently married and I thought it better for me to come down first to find work. I didn't want us both in a new place unemployed. I am working for a tree company down here and am quite happy with my coworkers and employers...I just miss my wife. I dont know what to do.

Tony


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 7, 2004)

You're happy with your job, and you miss yur wife?

So bring her on down, already! That was the plan, right?


----------



## Newfie (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds like the plan was what was lacking, at least a realistic one.


----------



## fmueller (Aug 19, 2004)

Ah yes, young love! How true is the saying; distance makes the heart grow fonder!


----------



## MasterBlaster (Aug 19, 2004)

Well, what did you decide to do there, SawBoss???


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 19, 2004)

MB,
I'm sure he's too busy dragging brush to get on the net. Just a guess, but a guy that's desperate for tree work in FL right now could prolly stay bizzy, eh?


----------



## rb_in_va (Aug 20, 2004)

I just looked at the other threads NYSawBoss started in the Emp forum. On 8/1 he starts a thread stating he is desperate for work, then on 8/7 he says he is going back to NY? I don't get it.


----------

